# Breast of Chicken



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2008)

I have two breast of chicken sat in the fridge for dinner tonight. Do you have a favourite recipe which you would be prepared to share with me please? I have seen teh pesto chicken a few threads down & this looks great. Thank you.


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 20, 2008)

Are they boneless or bone in?


----------



## sattie (Feb 20, 2008)

I have one and I am not sure where I found the recipe.  So I will change it up a bit as to not violate copy right rules and crud.  The only thing about this recipe is that there is some prep time involved....  here goes:

2 chicken breasts ( I cut the breasts into thirds, makes it easier to cook)
2 T flour
1 egg
2/3 c cornmeal
2 tsp ground cumin
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
6 T canola oil
1 ripe avacado - sliced and seeded
sour cream
salsa

Pound chicken to 1/2 inch thickness.  Place flour in plastic bag.  Beat egg in shallow pan.  Combine cornmeal, cumin, salt, and cayenne in another shallow plate.

Place chicken 2 pieces at a time in bag with flour and shake to coat.  Remove chicken from bag and dig in egg and then roll in cornmeal mixture.  Pressing to coat.

Heat oil in large skillet over medium high heat.  Add chicken and cook until browned.  About 3 to 4 minutes per side.  Place on serving plate and top with sour cream, salsa and avacado slices.

Awesome dish... pairs nicely with spanish rice and black beans.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2008)

they are bone out. Sattie, this sounds really great & thank you.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 20, 2008)

I made Chicken Saltimbocca last weekend, and it was just wonderful. Here's a recipe (the one I used was from the March/April issue of Cook's Illustrated): Chicken Saltimbocca Recipe - Lidia Bastianich | Food & Wine

I served it with herb-roasted fingerling potatoes and a green salad.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 20, 2008)

cube it, and add it to boiling salt water with lemon juice, 5 spice and garlic.
it will cool, but don`t take it off the heat, let it come up to simmering again and then turn off the heat and leave it stand for 10 mins.

in another pot wash some rice so that water runs clear.

in another pan add chopped onion, bell peppers and tinned pineapple with all the juice, a squirt of ketchup, some light soy sauce, a little rice vinegar and a little sugar.

strain off the chicken so all the water goes into a bowl.

add that water to the pineapple and peppers mix enough to JUST about cover it and then turn the fire up.

add the rest to the Rice you washed and turn the fire on for that also.
feel free to make up any missing water in the rice from the kettle or tap.

when the rice is nearly cooked add the chicken to the now simmering pineapple and bell pepper mix, then stir in some corn starch to thicken it.

when the rice is cooked serve that on a warm plate and then put your sweet`n`Sour chicken over the top.

it`s quite nice


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2008)

I am very new to teh site & i am rally thankful for all the suggestions so far. Thay sound great & i think I will have ideas for teh next few days! Great!


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 20, 2008)

heh, we were ALL new at some time or another, Everyone of us!

another nice thing to do is to make up some lemon zest, garlic and parsley butter.
then Very carefully push a thin but sharp blade down the longest part fo the chicken breast being VERY careful! not to puncture it anywhere except were the knife went in, then fill if with this butter and use a cocktail stick to seal the opening in a zig-zag /\/\/\/ type of "stitch" and then pan fry them.
if all went well not too much butter comes out.


trust me, I have a Zillion and one chicken breast recipes, just not the time to sit and type them all.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 22, 2008)

Fiona said:


> I have two breast of chicken sat in the fridge for dinner tonight. Do you have a favourite recipe which you would be prepared to share with me please? I have seen teh pesto chicken a few threads down & this looks great. Thank you.


 
what I do sometimes is sliced them thin, stir fry them, add oriental veggies, soy sauce, serve them with brown rice. You can use white rice too.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Feb 22, 2008)

Deep fried cordon-blue !!!!


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, it's a little late in the game, but, here goes.  Up at the top of the page, there is a "Search" Box.  Run a search with my handle in quotation marks, and "Duxelle", also in quotation marks.  It should cross-reference the search and pull up a post I made about a year ago, with Duxelle-stuffed chicken breasts.  Yummy stuff, but if you're in Paris, France, I doubt you'll find canned/tinned Cream of Mushroom soup handy.  Just make a mushroom sauce with bechamel.

I have to agree with YT though, there are hundreds of thousands of recipes for chicken breast.  The only thing I can say, is to run an internet search for chicken breast recipes, and have fun exploring.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 26, 2008)

I'd go with chicken Marsala or chicken Cachatore(sp?).


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 27, 2008)

I love chicken cacciatore and Marsala chicken!!  Also tortilla wraps stuffed with cut up chicken breast, black beans, sliced avocado or guacamole, pico de gallo, sour cream and chopped onion and tomato to your taste.  I also like to have fresh or canned jalapenos available as well.  If you use lowfat sour cream and skin the breasts after they cook (I poach mine) then you've got a nutritious and fairly low calorie meal.  Serve with a veggie on the side.  I love asparagus.  Delicious just steamed for a few minutes and  with squeezed lemon juice on top.


----------

